# اقدم مسبوك ( الضفدعة النحاسية )



## وردة النرجس (26 مارس 2011)

اين توجد الضفدعة النحاسيه الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## هيام مصطفى (30 مارس 2011)

أين توجد الضفدعه النحاسية ؟؟ ( اقدم منتج بعملية السباكه )


----------



## هيام مصطفى (30 مارس 2011)

الآن


----------



## coka miko (30 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة ما حد يعرف وين وضعت الضفدعة النحاسية.....أبيها ظروووووووووري


----------



## وردة النرجس (30 مارس 2011)




----------



## وردة النرجس (22 أبريل 2011)

توجد في بلاد الرافدين


----------

